# Australia based cube store!



## Cubes_and_More (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am going to open an Australian based cube store. I would like to know what stock you would like to see in my store, I’ll try my best to get them in at the best price.  We will offer shipping to Australia and may be expanding internationally after a while. Please help contribute some ideas, they will be greatly appreciated!

Thankyou for your help and support.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 9, 2010)

Aweeesomeeee.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 9, 2010)

FII
AV
Mini qj 4x4
Qj4x4
Lanlan 2x2
Ghost hand
AIV
Magic
Diansheng
Crazy foot cube
V cubes


----------



## Cubes_and_More (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## jordan12 (Apr 9, 2010)

What RichardZhang said, especially V-cubes, Alpha cubes and the type F's.


----------



## pappas (Apr 10, 2010)

Everything you mentioned in your poll except knock-offs like YJ, for the same reasons that TimMc mentioned. You would have a much larger range than any store in Australia.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 10, 2010)

my YJ which i modded is pretty good, you should sell yj 4x4 but everythin else is crap, maybe 5x5, James' one i found was really good.

Types A's
F's
Master and normal magic
QJ/Mefferts 4x4's
Diansheng- The super rounded one because zb really wants one ;D. I don't know what number model it is though when i find out I'll let you know. 

I can't wait!


----------



## Cubes_and_More (Apr 10, 2010)

I forgot to write ghosthand and 2x2.
Would anyone be interested?
Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 10, 2010)

yep i just found out the really beast diansheng is no. 828


----------



## Cubes_and_More (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay!
I try my best to get it!
Hopefully I'll finish ordelrist soon!
Thanks eyeryone!


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 10, 2010)

Not the alpha cubes because I don't like them. I don't think egg/ square 1/ mirrror/ megaminx should be sold because I don't think that there are many serious people about it in this country.

Most of those 3x3s should be good.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 10, 2010)

Cubes_and_More said:


> Okay!
> I try my best to get it!
> Hopefully I'll finish ordelrist soon!
> Thanks eyeryone!


Where do you order from?


----------



## Faz (Apr 10, 2010)

I might buy something, depending on the prices. Don't expect too much business though.


----------



## Cubes_and_More (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh!
My aunt lives near the factories/suppliers.
So she is going to ship the cubes from china to me.
I am lucky to have such a great aunt!
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## LNZ (Apr 10, 2010)

A great idea to have an Australian cube store. 

I would like to see some good 4x4+ products in the store as these are items you have buy overseas to get.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 10, 2010)

Just stock what everyone else wants. I'll buy it if it's there.


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2010)

How much would you be charging for the cubes, and for shipping to New Zealand? I want to know if I would be better of going through you or popbuying.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 10, 2010)

Skewb's and Skewb Ultimate's would be great


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 10, 2010)

If the prices are more than popbuying, I wouldn't buy from your store, unless you came to meetups in Melbourne. Then I would buy from you, as long as the prices aren't too high. I also don't think you'd get too much business, after the initial few weeks.


----------



## jianziboy (Apr 10, 2010)

make sure the stuff is stuff you can't get in normal stores


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> If the prices are more than popbuying, I wouldn't buy from your store, unless you came to meetups in Melbourne. Then I would buy from you, as long as the prices aren't too high. I also don't think you'd get too much business, after the initial few weeks.


+1. But I can't go to those meetups.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 10, 2010)

lol zb are you gonna buy the type f diansheng no. 828 once it comes out in australia.


----------



## Cubes_and_More (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,
I only managed to find DS888,816and815.
I will try my hardest to keep the prices as low as possible.
I am getting it straight from the manufacters/suppliers so far the prices are cheaper than popbuying buut the shipping from china might cost a bit I am still dicussing it with my aunt.
I will still try to get the 828 next time my friends go to china,Sorry about that!
Thankyou to everyone who contributed!
I will try my hardest to keep the prices low and get the cubes that you want!


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 11, 2010)

Cubes_and_More said:


> Hi,
> I only managed to find DS888,816and815.
> I will try my hardest to keep the prices as low as possible.
> I am getting it straight from the manufacters/suppliers so far the prices are cheaper than popbuying buut the shipping from china might cost a bit I am still dicussing it with my aunt.
> ...



How awesomer can you get!


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 11, 2010)

Cubes_and_More said:


> Hi,
> I only managed to find DS888,816and815.
> I will try my hardest to keep the prices as low as possible.
> I am getting it straight from the manufacters/suppliers so far the prices are cheaper than popbuying buut the shipping from china might cost a bit I am still dicussing it with my aunt.
> ...


Maybe keep the prices the same as popbuying and charge shipping?


----------



## Cubes_and_More (Apr 12, 2010)

Yea!
Great idea!I will have a think about that!
Thanks for everyone's suggestions!


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 12, 2010)

Cubes_and_More said:


> Hi,
> I only managed to find DS888,816and815.
> I will try my hardest to keep the prices as low as possible.
> I am getting it straight from the manufacters/suppliers so far the prices are cheaper than popbuying buut the shipping from china might cost a bit I am still dicussing it with my aunt.
> ...


Thanks, sounds good. One thing, is this going to be a business you want to live off, or just a business to make some cash? Don't expect giant profit.



RainbowBoy said:


> lol zb are you gonna buy the type f diansheng no. 828 once it comes out in australia.


I'll buy quite a lot.


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2010)

If you get F2s could I buy one next time I'm in aussie?


----------



## Faz (Apr 12, 2010)

Dene said:


> If you get F2s could I buy one next time I'm in aussie?



popbuying


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > If you get F2s could I buy one next time I'm in aussie?
> ...



Yea I know but I have hardly touched my A5 since I got it, so I am thinking I will wait a few months before getting another cube.


----------



## Faz (Apr 12, 2010)

Dene said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



aah ok. The a5 is your main cube right?


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



"I have hardly touched my A5"................

I'm still using my A3.


----------



## Faz (Apr 12, 2010)

Dene said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



:fp I swear you were using the a5 in your videos


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2010)

>_>
<_<
Silly billy Fazzles >.<


----------



## Cubes_and_More (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello everyone!
Sorry I have been a bit busy !
But it is good to be back! I have managed to find a supplier that has diansheng 828!.If there are any other requests please post them and I will try to stock them!Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2010)

Bump. So... this not happening then? If it is, I suggest like, the latest most popular 3x3s (F2, Daiyan Guhong, AV/Haiyan Memory) with a mixture of black and white, then like, Pyra, Magic (you might make good business with these as people break theirs regularly), Master Magic, clock.

As for brands I suggest QJ pyra, stickered, Ghost hand Magic and Master Magic, and that KO clock on popbuying (cubetwist?)

Yeah... I was really looking forward to this, as I don't get to order online often. And I'd buy the cubes at meetups only, not much point having online ordering when there's Lightake.com which has free shipping and it's cheap. I suppose some people might like online ordering though.

Edit: I forgot about 2x2 and 4x4 

Edit 2: Prolly SS and LL 2x2, and mini QJ and Maru 4x4.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 10, 2010)

Good 4x4. Low price. I would get a Maru 4x4 if it weren't for the $20 it was. Maybe some cheap Edisons would do well too.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Good 4x4. Low price. I would get a Maru 4x4 if it weren't for the $20 it was. Maybe some cheap Edisons would do well too.



Edison's are overpriced and overhyped IMO.
If you've tried a GH you'll know what I mean by overhyped.


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jul 10, 2010)

Dene said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Yeah, so order from popbuying now, and by the time it gets to you it'll have been a few months


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 10, 2010)

If you sell them at the Australian Nationals I might buy some of your cube.


----------



## mr6768 (Jul 16, 2010)

is your shop open ? 
i wanna buy some cubes . maybe i choose you for shopping . i have to see prices and shipping fees .


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 2, 2010)

Anything new about your shop.


----------



## UnknownLefty95 (Oct 24, 2010)

Is this shop still in the making? is it done? Or is it not gonna happen?


----------



## Faz (Oct 24, 2010)

I doubt it.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 24, 2010)

White Hungarian Supernova Painted color (white smooth textured core). Or a white hungarian supernova stickered corner


----------



## epride17 (Sep 30, 2014)

While this shop is not up you can shop here http://oz-cubes.com.au/


----------

